# Wiper Movement



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

2nd Gen for the Cruze, it's because the windshield is so big. My wife's old Caravan from the 2000's was one of the first "cars" I've seen it on. Also, the GM dustbuster minivans had this also.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Buick Verano had this also for all years. There's other GM vehicles too that have had this, even my mom's old 1992 Buick Regal when I was a youngin.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The ENORMOUS windshield is why. They clear a lot more of the glass this way, and you see a lot more out the front of the car.

Ford Fusion, Focus, Edge and Escape, Chrysler minivans, Honda Civics, and something else I forget at the moment all have em set up like this these days.

It's weird at first, but you get used to it pretty quickly. I like that they leave less uncleared glass at the edge...the best car I've had in this respect was a Saab 900 where the left wiper did a 170-80* sweep (but they were very slow wipers as such)


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The problem i hate about em. Is when it's snowing. One is doing most of the work. Instead of even split. Most of the snow will accumulate to the left side.


----------



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't like that you can't park them in the service position...


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

The gen 2 windshield wiper movement is funny alright! 
It was fine under the most harsh arctic-like conditions however. 
I didn't think it piles slow to the left more than any other kind of wiper .


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

Many cars before the 70's had wipers like this, don't know why it was changed. If you think about it makes more since. Instead of the passenger one pushing water in your line of site, they push it off to the side.


----------



## stanman13 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oddest wipers I can recall was on Mercedes in the 80s and 90s. Had a single wiper with a funky cam action to maximize coverage.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKGhKrQmK68


----------

